# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess My Ethnicity

## InfamousAngel99

I always find posts such as these to be fascinating, so I decided to try it out for myself! 
What ethnicity do you guys perceive me to be?

----------


## Nik

German of French

----------


## yonaga

My guess would be the U.K. incl. Celtic nations

----------


## I()

> I always find posts such as these to be fascinating, so I decided to try it out for myself! 
> What ethnicity do you guys perceive me to be?


Romanian Infamous Angel.

----------


## Angela

I'm not sure. I'm tempted to say Northwest European, perhaps British Isles, but the nose says Slavic. Perhaps an admixture?

----------


## valentinavalley2

British 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nik

I don't see her as Slavic (unless she's West Slavic) or British (unless very mixed which will make it useless to classify) but rather as a Central European with Alpine admix.

----------


## Ziober

From the west Europe, from Ireland to Spain.

----------


## Jovialis

I would say Irish, but easily anywhere in Northwestern Europe.

----------


## Jovialis

> I would say Irish, but easily anywhere in Northwestern Europe.


Though, a type of Irish. There are other Irish people/northwestern europeans that look very different.

----------


## Ivar of Rasa Bol

A beauty from Northwestern Europe.

----------


## ntindeo

> A beauty from Northwestern Europe.


No lol! She is a Țepeș :Heart:  from (SouthEast)! Central Europe

----------


## Ivar of Rasa Bol

> No lol! She is a Țepeș from (SouthEast)! Central Europe


Yeah, I know that  :Cool V:  And also that Hayley is a "Spice girl"  :Wink: , she has DNA a bit from here and there... 

But now I just listened to my intuition  :Satisfied:

----------


## Duarte

You’re a very beautiful young woman. I think you are a mix of Celtic peoples and Germanic peoples. Certainly a British descendant.

----------


## calf

British ,scottish?

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

